# Got me a Chameleon this weekend!!!



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

It is a baby Jackson's! He was born on 6/2/11.

Here is his cage:







Here he is!


----------



## Malti (Jul 5, 2011)

what a cute fella!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 5, 2011)

AWWWWW. It's a baby.



Totally adorable. Good luck with him. I've always wanted one. I love the googly eyes. All I ever had, when I was younger, were those little anoles and they always died.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 5, 2011)

That is awesome! He is a very cute baby.  

Always wanted to get into chameleons. Maybe someday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I was into reptiles before I was into Mantids, they are very addictive


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 17, 2011)

Leeann: I was going to write to you anyway, but when I saw your baby Jackson, I just had to comment. I have had at one time two Veiled Chameleons. They went away in order for me to get to Ukraine and see my eventual wife. I came back at the pet store which was sitting my large female, had given he a disease. I never replaced her. I am wanting to get another chameleon, perhaps a Jackson. I would love to have a Panther, but they are pricey. I have a bunch of things going on for your having a while later. I have two air-layerings of the Hummingbird vine going, I have at least one, maybe two rooted Plumeria and perhaps another air-layered (this time) Hoya Carnosa. I can ship them all together in a tube abnd have to pay only once for mailing. What do you think? Where did you get your chameleon? What is the price range for a baby, and how long is the one you got?

Rich


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Awwwwwww! Wook at his widdle horn buds!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Awwwwwww! Wook at his widdle horn buds!


hee hee, I know!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

That is just too cute.


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Awwww. He's cute. 



Btw, if you're planning on keeping the Schefferela in there, you'll need to ramp up the light a lot if you wish the plant to remain healthy.


----------

